# Summer cut



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

So, Lincoln got his first summer cut. It is starting to get warm here in California, so I thought it would be the right thing to do. UGH! He looks so skinny! He is only 7 months, so I am assuming he has more filling out to do? He is 60 pounds though, but he sure doesn't look it right now. My husband says he's not taking Lincoln for a walk looking like this . So, I am attaching some pictures....before and after. Let me know what you guys think and I won't have my feelings hurt- really! :doh: Any advice would be much appreciated- Thanks!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think it was just a shock to you after seeing him fluffy because he is not thin. He is going to fill out a LOT more as he matures. But really...he is not thin at all. I think his clip looks great on him.


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*Thanks!!*



ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I think it was just a shock to you after seeing him fluffy because he is not thin. He is going to fill out a LOT more as he matures. But really...he is not thin at all. I think his clip looks great on him.



you are so sweet.... I just can't stop laughing at him. He looks like a cartoon character!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree, he looks great! It's just a shock to you because he's gone from being all fluffy to more trimmed down and lean. He doesn't look skinny to me, he looks just as he should. But yes, he will fill out quite a lot over the next year or so.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, it's the legs that are always the killer on poodles, if their legs are done short 9even with poms on the end) then they look much more scrawny! His tail has been shaved way too high too which doesn't help the skinny look... lol!
He's certainly not skinny anyway, if anything he could actually loose a _touch_ on that belly! lol


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

:behindsofa: I know his tail is trimmed up too much. I asked the groomer to do a ball or oval, but I didn't realize she was going to go up higher. Now, I haven't had the patience to let it grow back in there.....


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I think he looks GREAT!! The tail, sure let it grow, but I like how he looks even better like that. 60lbs at 7 months he is FAR from skinny, if anything he has more weight on him then the average spoo, I think. With in a week, you will like the trim I am sure, if not let the legs grow out one length and keep the body shorter. It works on him.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I think he looks great in that cut, my spoo is in the same one and she looks so skinny for about a week and a half and then I love it.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I agree with FD and Olie. He is definitely NOT skinny, I think he could stand to lose a few pounds actually, but I also like my dogs on the lean side.

Either way, he looks like he's perfectly content with his new 'do and that's all that really matters! Hair will come and go 
He's a cutie.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I LOVE that clip on him!!! Mister is sporting the same Miami right now too 

As for him being thin....he actually appears to be a little chunky lol. I wouldnt worry about him filling out anymore, at 60 pounds im sure he is almost done growing. Mister stopped right around 8 months.

Oh and tell your husband that real men own and walk Spoos


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks friends- I appreciate the support!! His new collar arrived today. The other one never showed. It it black with blue crystals and silver studs. My husband says I need to go back to work that "I must have too much time on my hands." LOL- I must disagree....with 2 kids, 6 and 1, and a puppy, I am busy enough! I just take good care of them and make sure they ALL look good too!


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

Love the miami on him. I think I may get Poppy clipped that way next time.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

I love it!! My Dana will sport a miami cut one day, for sure!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He looks good in the Miami clip. I really like the picture with his nose. Of course, I think the one with your son and Lincoln is just priceless.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Betty-Jo and Jenny's former groomer made an awful mess of Jenny's tail too. Left about two inches at the very end fluffy. It had grown out considerably, but by the time I put the line where it should be it looked ridiculous, so we just scissored it off into a bulrush so it can all grow out even at the same time.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I think Lincoln looks great in the new trim!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

he looks adorable! good coverage on the bracelets, I think you should make them a little more 'round' on the top and bottom- they hang down the way they are right now, just clip the fur a little shorter at the top of the bracelet so its a little fluffier!


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*Thanks guys!!*



Sparkle&Spunk said:


> he looks adorable! good coverage on the bracelets, I think you should make them a little more 'round' on the top and bottom- they hang down the way they are right now, just clip the fur a little shorter at the top of the bracelet so its a little fluffier!


He still has his puppy coat, so I am not sure how much fluffier I can get the bracelets. His coat is so soft it tends to fall down with time. Thanks so much for all the comments. Love hearing from "the experts"......


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

haha, I wouldn't call myself an expert, but I have seen some of the tricks- you have to cut the very top of the bracelet hair shorter, that way it doesn't fall down flat- it stays up and therefore fluffier on the top!


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

:tea:


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

I think Lincoln looks adorable! And not too skinny at all. He looks perfect...60lbs at 7 months is HUGE! My Mochi is 7 months too and only at 30lbs...hahah half the size of yours I think they look wonderful with a svelte silhouette.

I was wondering what bracelets would look like on puppy hair...I don't think I can quite manage it with Mochi's soft and limp puppy hair, but it looks wonderful on Lincoln.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I love the Miami cut, my female is always in the modified Miami. She has bell bottoms and not the pom poms on her paws.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I think by 8 weeks (unless you are a comber) those legs will be matted with the impending coat change that is starting as we speak


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

He is such a sweet boy : )))) !!! I just love his parti-patches !!! 

NO - he is not skinny at all !!! Far from that : )) ! Very strong guy LOL

Now - I love poodles "fluffy" LOL, so I vote for the first trim , or maybe as Olie suggested - short body but longer hair on legs : )) !!! 

Your son is soooo cute - looks like his Mom I guess ; ))) !!!!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I really like the Miami on him, and I don't think he looks skinny at all! You'll get used to it. Liberty wears the same clip every summer...She'll be sporting it in a week or so. I remember the first time I put her into one, I about died she was so thin. Two weeks before that, it looked like she was really putting on the pounds, and I couldn't feel her ribs as well, so I started cutting back a little on her food. Not much, but enough to keep her from gaining weight. Well, I trimmed all of that fluffy hair off, and lo and behold, she was _definitely_ not getting chubby, as a matter of fact I thought she looked too thin! I felt horrible. Now every spring, I just know that she'll look really funny to me for a week or so, and then I really like it. It's so much faster and easier to wash and brush, which for me is a huge plus, because Libby gets bathed once a week before going to the hospital or care center. Now if someone would just limit _my_ food when I'm putting on a little and you can't feel my ribs as well!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I think he looks great in that clip. Nothing embarrassing in my view about taking him for a walk..... I think he looks very dapper!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

my bf said that the clip Lincoln has is pretty neat! complimented you on the groom and getting Lincoln's hair straight & that I can give Fallie that cut when summer finally comes to Chicago!


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

What a fine looking boy! Nice grooming!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

He looks great, I am going to trim my parti soon, maybe I will try that trim but my husband won't walk him like that. lol
He is a good weight. My parti just turned 2 and is 63 pounds. He looks skinny to you because he had longer hair before you trimmed him.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Lincoln looks sooooo handsome! I can't wait for miami season


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow, I think Lincoln sure is a handsome fellow! You're just not used to seeing him shorn. He looks fantastic!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

awwww - he doesn't have a belly - it's the way he's sitting - lol. he definitely doesn't look skinny - poodles are suppose to have that "cut" look. love his legs, but agree his tail is cut too much. i, personally, don't like the "round" pom @ the end of the tail - i like more of a "plume" - if that makes any sense to anyone! lol but your guy looks beautiful...you will use to this close shave. truth is, spoos have very different looking bodies than all other dogs - they almost look human the way they move their legs, the way they use their "hands".....


----------

